# Jailbreaking could become illegal again.



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

> Jailbreaking Waivers Set to Expire in 2012
> By Ian Paul, PCWorld Jan 25, 2012
> 
> If you plan on jailbreaking your iPhone 4S using the new greenpois0n Absinthe software, you better hurry because there's a chance jailbreaking smartphones could become illegal again in the United States. Two exemptions to the Digital Millennium Copyright Act that allow you to jailbreak and unlock your phone are set to expire in 2012. The Electronic Frontier Foundation, a digital rights group, is hoping to have both exemptions renewed....


http://www.pcworld.com/article/248726/jailbreaking_waivers_set_to_expire_in_2012. html


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

I can't understand how it can be a criminal offense to modify a phone by unlocking it, rooting it, or jailbreaking it. OS makers and app developers can detect if phones are jailbroken and can elect to prevent certain apps from running on those "open" devices, so there's already a way to "penalize" the jailbreakers without making this a crime.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

I doubt Android app developers would make apps that won't work on rooted phones. That would cut down on their income. 
Now I can see a carrier suing developer's who make such apps.


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

If I buy a phone, whether its subsidized or not, I should have the right ot do anything I want with it. The carrier can come up with consequences like loss of warranty, no guaranty apps will work, etc, but if I choose to accept the consequences, then so be it!

Can you imagine if car manufactures wouldn't allow you to mod your car?
"I'm sorry, sir, your warranty is void because you put Xenon headlamps in your car!"


----------



## zx10guy (Nov 16, 2008)

Welcome to the consequences that were brought on by complacency with stopping the DMCA when it was working its way through Congress.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

BubblePuppy said:


> I doubt Android app developers would make apps that won't work on rooted phones. That would cut down on their income.
> Now I can see a carrier suing developer's who make such apps.


I have a feeling DIRECTV might try to disable features in the DIRECTV app on a rooted Android phone or tablet ... they did that on the iPad (or iPhone) for jailbroken iThingies!


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

"Drew2k" said:


> I have a feeling DIRECTV might try to disable features in the DIRECTV app on a rooted Android phone or tablet ... they did that on the iPad (or iPhone) for jailbroken iThingies!


What features were disabled? I know the Play List list feature was disabled in all Android IPDirectv remote apps, rooted and non-rooted.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

BubblePuppy said:


> What features were disabled? I know the Play List list feature was disabled in all Android IPDirectv remote apps, rooted and non-rooted.


I could swear that in the official iPad/iPhone DIRECTV app, DIRECTV disabled streaming or something else on the jailbroken devices. There's a thread for it in the DIRECTV forums, I believe.

Here it is ... http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=198258


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

"Drew2k" said:


> I could swear that in the official iPad/iPhone DIRECTV app, DIRECTV disabled streaming or something else on the jailbroken devices. There's a thread for it in the DIRECTV forums, I believe.
> 
> Here it is ... http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=198258


Ok.. That may have to do with a anti-piracy effort, don't know. 
I know there isn't a Android phone equivalent. 
I can see that if jailbreaking/rooting phones and tablets becomes illegal (again) there will be lawsuits.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

I believe that if you have a jailbroken iOS device, the DirecTV app will not load at all.

- Merg


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

The Merg said:


> I believe that if you have a jailbroken iOS device, the DirecTV app will not load at all.
> 
> - Merg


Correct. Rather than just disable the streaming ability (which is the basis of the problem) they chose to lock down the entire app so one can't even schedule a recording. They powers that be fear that folks are going to steal the crappy channels that can be streamed to the iPad (which you can find free anywhere anyway). There is an "patch" that bypasses the problem but every time that patch is updated so is the DirecTV app and they "force" you to upgrade to the newest version. :lol:

You can read the saga here: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=198258


----------

